# Am und im Teich



## Limnos (31. Mai 2019)

Ich melde mich mal wieder: 
Letztes Jahr habe ich einen Teich, der bei mir Flachteich hieß, total erneuert. Der Grund war: durch die Folie am Rand war eine __ Birke gewachsen. Und die hatte den ohnehin nicht tiefen Teich noch flacher werden kassen. Auch waren von den Rändern her die Pflanzen ziemlich weit vorgedrungen. Ohne ihn weiter zu vertiefen habe ich ihn aus einer 4 m x 4 m o,5er Folie neu gemacht. Ich habe ihn überwiegend mit kleinbleibenden Pflanzen besetzt: Brasil. __ Tausendblatt, Nymphaea tetragona, Nuphar japonica, Nymphoides peltata.

       

Die Mitte ist auch noch mit Tannenwedel und die Sumpfzone am Nordrand mit __ Bachbunge bepflanzt
       

An meinem größeren Teich haben sich wieder zwei __ Grünfrösche eingefunden, und die Asiatische __ Scheinkalla fruchtet.

      

Hat noch jemand Jungpflanzen der Amerikanischen Scheinkalla? Seit man sie zur "invasiven" Pflanze erklärt hat, scheint sie aus dem Handel verschwunden zu sein. Allerdings werden die wenigen Fundplätze samt Stückzahlen genannt, sodass ich mich frage, ob man das "invasiv" nennen kann?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juni 2019)

Hi Wolfgang,

da die "Liste der invasiven Arten" sich ja net alleine auf Deutschland, sondern die gesamte EU-Staaten bezieht stehen da mitunter auch Pflanze/Tiere drauf die nur in einigen wenigen EU-Staaten invasiv und schädigend auftreten wie z.B Lysichiton americana im feuchten und milden Irland, Großbritannien und Kleinbritannien.

jede Haltung und jeder Transport per Straße/Schiene/Wasser/Luft, Weitergabe, Verkauf, Vermehrung durch Besitzer mit "Ausnahmeregelung" (nur wer gelistete Arten nachweißlich schon vor den Stichtagen schon besaß darf sie noch bis zum natürlichen ableben weiter halten, jedoch auch nur wenn eine Vermehrung - egal ob geschlechtlich oder ungeschlechtlich -  zu 100% ausgeschlossen werden kann) sämtlicher auf der Liste stehenden Arten ist seit den jeweiligen Stichtagen - bei der gelben Scheincalla, __ Wasserhyazinte, Karolina-__ Haarnixe, __ Papageienfeder wars der 03.08,2016 - EU-weit eine Straftat. Daher findet man sie seitdem auch nicht mehr im Handel

meine eigenen Lysichiton americana sind im Frühling "vernichtet" worden

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (2. Juni 2019)

Hi Frank

Ich persönlich habe da eine andere Ansicht über diese Bestimmungen. Unser Klima ändert sich. Warum nicht damit auch die Zusammensetzung der Flora. Seit den Eiszeiten hat sich unsere Flora und Fauna mit und ohne menschliche Beteiligung immer wieder verändert. Kein Mensch zieht mehr gegen die __ Wasserpest zu Felde. Sie hat sich "integriert". Wahrscheinlich wird das auch mit Drüsigem __ Springkraut, Ostasien-Knöterich, Riesen Bärenklau passieren. Wo letzterer wächst, hat wenigsten die Natur Vorrang und nicht der Freizeitmensch. Außerdem sind sie z.T. gute Insektenfutterpflanzen. Der Rückgang der Insekten ist ja derzeit auch ein aktuelles Thema! 
Da wo man damit Geld verdient, beim Forstwesen, denkt man ja auch daran neue "Brotbäume" zu testen und die "Fichtensünde" zurück zu drängen. Durch die Landwirtschaft nehmen wir weitaus gravierendere Einflüsse in Kauf, die sich auf Artenvielfalt sowohl von Fauna als auch Flora auswirken. Wenn es eine "invasive" Pflanze gibt, dann ist es doch wohl der Mais, der in steigendem Maße auch zur Biogasgewinnung angebaut wird.
Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn demnächst an Gewässerrändern häufiger mal Scheinkallas zu sehen wären.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Juni 2019)

Limnos schrieb:


> Da wo man damit Geld verdient, beim Forstwesen, denkt man ja auch daran neue "Brotbäume" zu testen und die "Fichtensünde" zurück zu drängen.


Sehe ich Ähnlich.
Pflanze Maronen, Gledichen und Nussbäume in unser Waldstück. Glaube das die Fichtenmonokulturen jetzt viellerorts von Buchenmonokultur abgelöst wird. Wobei die Buchenblätter sehr langsam vergehen und alles unter den Bäumen erdrücken.....
Die heimische Buche ist auch nicht so der Klimabaum. Eschensterben wegen einem Pilz ist auch bekannt. 

Bin auch zum Teil für die natürliche Entwicklung auch fremder Arten. Wobei genau geschaut werden sollte was sich wo wie entwickelt. Welche neue Pflanzengeselschaften entstehen und welche Pflanzen verdrängt werden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juni 2019)

schuld an dem Gesetzt sind ja alleine die europäischen und zum Großteil als Vorreiter dafür auch die deutschen "Umweltschützer"

sie waren es ja auch die vor Jahren unbedingt drauf pochten das jedem l Benzin/Diesel unbedingt 5-10% Biosprit beigemischt werden muß und auch unbedingt vermehrt Pflanzen als "umweltfreundliche erneuerbare Engergiequelle" angebaut werden müssen.
Deswegen haben wir heute ja flächendeckend die ökologisch extrem schädlichen Engergiemais-, Raps-, Miscanthusplantagen ect. nur wegen "Umwelt-/Klimaschützern" die net über den direkten Tellerrand schauen wenn sie schon Gesetzt beschließen

ich z.B hätte auch nix dagegen wenn endlich mal wieder die ganzen unnötigen Tempo 30 Zonen abgeschafft würden da die zur Schadstoffbelastung in Städten massiv beitragen
Bei normalem Stadttempo 50 im 3. Gang verbraucht meine 2jährige Transe 3-4 l Diesel auf 100/km bei Tempo 30 jedoch muß ich und auch das Gro der anderen Fahrzeuge im 2. Gang fahren und verbrauche dabei ca. das 3fache - je mehr Tempo 30 Zonen es gibt umso höher sind wegen dem deutlich höheren Verbrauch folglich auch die Abgasmengen die freigesetzt werden (und Umweltschützer wollen immer mehr Tempo 30 in Städten)

PS: das drüsige __ Springkraut war 150 Jahre lang als harmloser Nischensiedler problemlos in Europa eingebürgert gewesen. Erst in den letzen 30 Jahren hat die Pionierpflanzen immer günstigere Lebensbereiche vorgefunden um sich invasiv auszubreiten, hauptsächlich, wie auch die große Brennnessel, wegen der massiven Überdüngung aus der Landwirtschaft

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juni 2019)

Hi Thorsten,

wieso sollten die Fichten künftig von Buchenmonokulturen abgelöst werden, die haben wir doch schon lange (was anderes ist der deutsche Laubwald ja meißt auch net da Buchen darin schon seit 1000 Jahren rund 80% der Bäume ausmachen)

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (2. Juni 2019)

Einfach mal die Natur machen lassen. Auch wenn dann dann die ach so tolle Heide wieder ein  Wald ist.  Aber der speichert Unmengen an so bösen Gasen mehr, bietet dem Wind entsprechend einhald und durch das Klima im Wald ist das ganze System viel stabiler. 
Aber wem sag ich das


----------



## Limnos (3. Juni 2019)

Der artenärmste Wald ist der reine Fichtenwald durch Versauerung und Lichtmangel. Im Buchenwald haben immerhin die __ Frühblüher große Chancen, wenn auch zugegebenermaßen die Strauchschicht sich nur am Rand ausbilden kann. Der artenreichste Wald wäre der Eichenwald, aber __ Eichen, die für hochwertiges Holz taugen, müssen langsam wachsen, damit das Splintholz nicht das Übergewicht bekommt. Das ist in der Ebene meist nicht der Fall. Hier hatte man Eichenwälder als Brennholzwälder angelegt, weil sie nach dem Fällen zuverlässig aus dem Stumpf wieder ausschlugen und man nach ein paar Jahrzehnten wieder abholzen konnte. Auch konnte man die Schweine zur Eichelmast im Herbst in die Wälder treiben. Beide wirtschaftliche Verwendungen haben heute kaum noch Bedeutung. Aber die Bezeichnungen dürfen nicht Monokulturen bedeuten. Jeder Wald sollte ein Mischwald mit ein oder zwei Schwerpunktarten sein, bzw. auch einen altersmäßig unterschiedlichen Aufbau haben.
Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass viele "Flops" von Umweltschützern vorgetragen worden und dann zu EU oder nationalen Bestimmungen geworden sind. Mit der "saudummen" NOx Debatte, die die DUH losgetreten hat, kommt ein weiteres Beispiel hinzu. 
Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass man Sonderformen wie die Heide wieder verbuschen lassen sollte. Sie sollte als Beispiel der Sukzession und als Kulturlandschaft erhalten bleiben. Es ist nicht notwendig, dahin zurück zu kehren, dass ein Eichhörnchen von Flensburg bis Berchtesgaden von Baum zu Baum hüpfen kann ohne auf den Boden zu müssen

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## troll20 (3. Juni 2019)

Limnos schrieb:


> Es ist nicht notwendig, dahin zurück zu kehren, dass ein Eichhörnchen von Flensburg bis Berchtesgaden von Baum zu Baum hüpfen kann ohne auf den Boden zu müssen


Und warum nicht, wenn es denn der Natur so besser gefällt?
Warum muss der Mensch sich anmaßen was wie zu wachsen hat?


----------



## nuggeterbse (3. Juni 2019)

Hallo Wolfgang
Ich wollte mal anfragen wie tief (flach) Dein Teich ist?
Bin erstaunt, wieweit die ganzen Pflanzen bei Dir schon sind.Bei mir war das Wetter zwar recht schön, die Nächte aber kalt.
Seit 3 Tagen warmes Wetter,Tagsüber an die 30 Grad-----Nächte auch warm.
Nun kann ich zusehen,wie die Pflanzen im Garten gar nicht schnell genug wachsen können------und im Teich geht es auch jetzt viel mehr los.

Viele Grüße
Michi


----------



## Anja W. (4. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

glaubt Ihr wirklich, dass die Nadelwälder mit Buchen aufgeforstet werden, weil die Menschen vernünftig geworden sind?
Dachte ich auch. Und ich erfreue mich auch immer wieder daran, dass es jetzt rund ums Wochenendhaus zum großen Teil Mischwälder gibt und keine Kiefermonokulturen. Aber für den reinen Selbstzweck oder gar um sich schnell ausbreitende Waldbrände zu vermeiden, war das auch nicht:

https://www.wz-net.de/lokales/zaeune-sind-den-jaegern-ein-dorn-im-auge_10_102622483-21-.html


Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Wetterleuchten (4. Juni 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und warum nicht, wenn es denn der Natur so besser gefällt?
> Warum muss der Mensch sich anmaßen was wie zu wachsen hat?


Weil Menschen auch Teil der Natur sind und btw. nicht die einzige Art die in der Lage ist, ihre Umgebung in ihrem Sinn massiv zu verändern. Wenn auch die menschliche Schadensbilanz einmalig ist.
Weil in teilweise hunderten, tausend und noch mehr Jahren gewachsene Kulturlandschaften sehr wertvolle und artenreiche Biotope darstellen können. Viele Tiere und Pflanzen des Offenlands hätten in dichten Wäldern null Chancen. In agraren Monokulturen allerdings auch nicht, da muss man schon genau unterscheiden.


----------



## Limnos (4. Juni 2019)

nuggeterbse schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang
> Ich wollte mal anfragen wie tief (flach) Dein Teich ist?
> Bin erstaunt, wieweit die ganzen Pflanzen bei Dir schon sind.Bei mir war das Wetter zwar recht schön, die Nächte aber kalt.
> Seit 3 Tagen warmes Wetter,Tagsüber an die 30 Grad-----Nächte auch warm.
> ...



Hi Michi
Mein größter Teich ist bis 70 cm tief. Nachdem sein Vorläufer an einem anderen Wohnort vorher 1,5 m tief war, und es sehr schwer war, ein Monster von Seerose in dieser Tiefe zurück zu schneiden, habe ich mir gesagt: keinen Teich der tiefer als Armlänge ist. Nun ist unser Wohnort sehr wintermild und vom Vorgänger übernahm ich einen Teich aus einem 2m Ø Betonring, der nur 50 cm tief war, aber über Jahre hinweg Goldfische enthielt. Da war für mich klar, dass ich eigentlich keine große Tiefe brauche.
Der Vorteil außer bei Teicharbeiten: er erwärmt sich im Frühjahr schneller und im Sommer höher. Das kann ich aber ausgleichen, indem ich per Zeitschaltuhr Brunnenwasser zulaufen lasse. Der Teich läuft an einer vorgesehenen Stelle über in einen kleinen Graben, der z.B. Pflanzplatz für wechselfeuchte Pflanzen ist. Hier habe ich die __ Tiefwurzler __ Stinkkohl, Pfeilaron, die Asiat. __ Scheinkalla und ein paar Orchideen (Dactylorhiza).

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## nuggeterbse (4. Juni 2019)

Danke Wolfgang 
Dann liegt es bei mir wohl am kühlem Wetter, dass meine Pflanzen noch nicht so weit sind 
Aber der Sommer kommt ja noch 

LG Michi


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Juni 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und warum nicht, wenn es denn der Natur so besser gefällt?
> Warum muss der Mensch sich anmaßen was wie zu wachsen hat?


Weil der Mensch was zu beißen haben möchte. Wer soll bestimmen wer nix mehr bekommt, wenn das Eichhörnchen von Baum zu Baum durch Deutschland kann. Du?

Ach ne, das kommt dann für billig aus den Ländern die selbst nix haben. Die haben wenigstens auch keine Umweltgesetze. Möchte nicht wissen wie viel Insekengift auf den Teeblättern ist oder war.


----------



## troll20 (5. Juni 2019)

Ja @Tottoabs genau, verdreh die Worte bis sie in dein Weltbild passen. 
So lange bauen wir Monokulturen an um sie zu verheizen oder anderswie als Energieträger zu benutzen. 
Nur als kleines Beispiel aus der Erinnerung der letzten "grünen Woche"
In Deutschland werden 40% der Landwirtschaftlichen Nutzfläche zur Energiegewinnung genutzt na dann guten Appetit. Und schön weiter hüpfen.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Juni 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> In Deutschland werden 40% der Landwirtschaftlichen Nutzfläche zur Energiegewinnung genutzt na dann guten Appetit.


Traue nie einer Statistik, welche du nicht selbst gefälscht hast. Oder ist das Polemik.

Egal. Westdeutsche Bundesländer zwischen 1% und 9%.
Die Riesenbetriebe im Osten 8% - 23 %

https://www.foederal-erneuerbar.de/...ie/auswahl/621-anteil_der_bioenergi/#goto_621


*Diese Bioenergie ist gewollt. *
Deutschland Fördert dieses durch Erneuerbare-Energien-Gesetz (EEG) und auch durch erhöhte Vergütung für Strom aus Biomasse und die Förderung von Kraft-Wärme-Kopplung (KWK). Biokraftstoffe sind steuerbegünstig.

Tja, da gab es mal eine Partei die hat das unbedingt gewollt das "nachwachsende Rohstoffe und sogenante sauber Energie" produziert werden. Die meisten Wähler hat die in den Städten. Da sitzt die Kernkompetens in Sachen Landwirschaft und Natur. Die kennen das alles ganz genau aus den Büchern.

Da findest du 10% der Landwirtschaftlichen Flächen
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bioenergie#Potenziale_und_Flächenbedarf


----------



## Wetterleuchten (6. Juni 2019)

Euch ist aber schon klar, Troll und Totto, dass die pöhsen Grünen seit gut 15 Jahren in keiner Bundesregierung mehr sitzen?
Dass das EEG sich auf Strom- und Wärmegewinnung bezieht und Biogaskraftwerke eben auch erneuerbare Energien sind? Dass Biomasse aber auch aus Abfällen besteht? Dass "grüner Strom" beziehungsweise "erneuerbare Energien" auch Wind, Sonne, Wasser und Wärmerückgewinnung umfassen?
(Btw Endlager für Atommüll wird immer noch dringend gesucht. Magst du dein Grundstück zur Verfügung stellen?)
Dass es ganz bestimmt keine grünen Verkehrs- und Landwirtschaftsminister sind, die einer ressourcenschonenden Verkehrs- und Agrarwende seit Jahren aktiv im Weg stehen?
Und dass der Strom für deinen Teich und unser aller verschwenderischer Lebensstil irgendwo herkommen muss?
Aber bevor man sich mit komplexen Notwendigkeiten beschäftigen will oder womöglich mal auf was verzichten, drischt man lieber auf die Überbringer der schlechten Nachrichten ein. Oder noch besser, plappert den Mist derer nach, denen der Popo angesichts aktueller Umfrageergebnisse völlig zurecht auf Grundeis geht.


----------



## troll20 (6. Juni 2019)

Letztes Statement dazu.
a bin ich nicht öko, sonder fahre u.a. Diesel
b macht weiter wie ihr wollt aus meiner Sicht ist es 5 nach 12
c und auch nur  um es klar zustellen, ich habe nie nicht gesagt, gedacht oder geschrieben ihr sollt alle Landwirtschaftlichen Flächen Aufforsten damir euer amerikanisches Eichhörnchen durch ganz Deutschland ohne den Boden zu berühren kommt. Meine Äußerung war nur last ungenutzte Flächen einfach in Ruhe.
Und zum Geier, wenn ihr auf Land nicht Wirtschaften könnt bzw. an jeden billig Einkäufer noch Sonderrabatte drauf packt, euch also damit selbst die Preise kaputt macht und im Nachgang der bösen Politik und den Städtern die Schuld gebt, aber im Gegenzug die Subventionen und zB Dürregelder haben wollt. Dann ist euer ganzes System im Ars....
Und Toto komm jetzt nicht wieder mit irgendwelchen Sprüchen aller es gibt keine Arbeitskräfte auf dem Land oder ähnlichem bullshit. Denn die Landflucht liegt nicht daran das es in der Stadt so schön ist, sondern eher daran das die Gehälter besser sind bei besseren Arbeitsbedingungen, welche aber wiederum durch die schlechten Verkaufspreise nicht höher steigen können  usw usw
Hier drehen wir uns im Kreis und klatschen am ende wieder gegeneinander. 
Punkt Schluß und aus.


----------



## nuggeterbse (6. Juni 2019)

Ääähm,  hallo------
ich weiß nicht, ob ich mir das schon erlauben darf.........
Aaaber eigentlich wurde hier, in diesem Thema ein Teich vorgestellt,  der recht flach gehalten wurde bzw. wird -------und dazu gab es ein paar seeehr schöne Bilder.
Da ich immer noch Teich- Frischling bin, und immer noch begierig bin etwas dazu zu lernen--------mmmmmh----
finde ich die ganzen " politischen " Diskussionen ein wenig .......
( soll jetzt nicht heißen,daß ich den Kopf in den Sand stecke und DIE da oben machen lasse...........aber.....)....

Ich finde trotzdem, daß man sich jetzt wieder auf den Kern dieses Thema beziehen könnte.....???

LG Michi


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Juni 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> a bin ich nicht öko, sonder fahre u.a. Diesel
> b macht weiter wie ihr wollt aus meiner Sicht ist es 5 nach 12
> c und auch nur um es klar zustellen, ich habe nie nicht gesagt, gedacht oder geschrieben ihr sollt alle Landwirtschaftlichen Flächen Aufforsten damir euer amerikanisches Eichhörnchen durch ganz Deutschland ohne den Boden zu berühren kommt. Meine Äußerung war nur last ungenutzte Flächen einfach in Ruhe.


Na, dann sind wir ja auf einer Wellenlänge. 
Mit geht nur diese pauschalen Geschichten auf den Geist. Natur überall selbst überlassen ist bestimmt keine Lösung. Da ganzes System ist auf Großbetriebe ausgelegt und die Kleinen welche eher noch die Natur im Auge haben geben auf und das Land an die Großen.


----------

